
Docker Shipped to AWS - danielbartl
https://medium.com/comsystoreply/docker-shipped-to-aws-17f94eb9e826
======
danielbartl
We have performed an early check of the Docker to AWS feature. As an AWS
partner with a lot of developers using Docker, we found it very important to
check this feature, in order to have Docker containers running on AWS ECS
Fargate very smoothly.

